# Choosing a ph meter?



## Ken914 (Nov 20, 2011)

For a variety of reasons, including my poor color vision, I'm interested in picking up a digital ph meter for my musts and wines.

Can anyone recommend (or steer me away from) a particular brand or model?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2011)

I love my Hanna PHEP.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 20, 2011)

I would say many if not most of us are using some version of the Hanna pH Meter.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2011)

That be the one I use!


----------



## BobF (Nov 20, 2011)

Others with more refined pH meter palates use Milwaukee. I really like my MW102


----------



## PCharles (Nov 20, 2011)

*pH Meter*

Here is a link to info about the pHep 4 meter. It's a good one for wine testing. I belive the Winemakers Toy Store sells this one. At this link, you can view the manual by going to the download tab. It also will detail other products you will need such as the 4.0 and 7.0 calibrators. You should also get an electrode cleaning solution.

http://www.hannainst.com/usa/prods2.cfm?id=040003&ProdCode=HI 98127


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 20, 2011)

Wade E said:


> I love my Hanna PHEP.



Me Too. It's so easy and quick plus it's a breeze to get acid %


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 21, 2011)

Sounds like a power tool! 

I like the meter though. BNC (replaceable) Probe. Nice looking for the $$$!



BobF said:


> Others with more refined pH meter palates use Milwaukee. I really like my MW102


----------



## Flem (Nov 21, 2011)

I had trouble with my Hanna phep4 so I returned it and got an Oakton pHTestr 30. It too, has the replaceable probe. I love it.


----------



## BobF (Nov 21, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Sounds like a power tool!
> 
> I like the meter though. BNC (replaceable) Probe. Nice looking for the $$$!


 
I really like it. I like being able to get the probe into the top of a carboy for a measurement w/o drawing a sample to test.

I calibrate, rinse and run down a line of carboys very quickly with a rinse in between one. Less than 5 min to test/record pH for as many as 12 or more wines (after calibration, which takes a minute or two).

I have distilled water in a jug with the carboys and put the temp probe in that.

I can also use the temp probe by itself ...


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 22, 2011)

I think I need to tell Santa I want a pH meter for Christmas


----------

